# Towing With A Chevy Suburban?



## Beldar (Apr 21, 2007)

Greetings All,

My wife and I are in the market for a new tow vehicle. We have a 2006 28RS and currently tow it with a Jeep Grand Cherokee. Although the Jeep does fine in the flat lands of the mid west and south, we need something more powerful, seats 5 (2 adults and 3 kids), and can tow in the mountains. We are looking at a new Suburban for this mighty task. Any issues or suggestions that may help us make a smart decision?

Thanks
Beldar


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Beldar said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> My wife and I are in the market for a new tow vehicle. We have a 2006 28RS and currently tow it with a Jeep Grand Cherokee. Although the Jeep does fine in the flat lands of the mid west and south, we need something more powerful, seats 5 (2 adults and 3 kids), and can tow in the mountains. We are looking at a new Suburban for this mighty task. Any issues or suggestions that may help us make a smart decision?
> 
> ...


If you use a 3\4 ton with plenty of power, say an 8.1 liter. Oh here is one now. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...amp;hl=suburban


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Wow, a grand cherokee? the 28rss is a lot of trailer for that vehicle. If you are looking at suburban's, I'd recommend a 3/4 ton. The heavier chassis, suspension, brakes, drivetrain, etc. will make for a more comfortable tow and will last longer since it is heavier duty. A suburban, especially a 3/4 ton suburban will be a huge improvement over the jeep.

Mike


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

I've also heard rumors of them sticking a diesel in the Suburban. That would be a nice setup. Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

White Buffalo said:


> I've also heard rumors of them sticking a diesel in the Suburban. That would be a nice setup. Anyone have any info on this?


I read about that too somewhere.. Seems like 2008 or 2009 they will offer a diesel Sub if I remeber right..

Carey


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Wow, a grand cherokee? the 28rss is a lot of trailer for that vehicle. If you are looking at suburban's, I'd recommend a 3/4 ton. The heavier chassis, suspension, brakes, drivetrain, etc. will make for a more comfortable tow and will last longer since it is heavier duty. A suburban, especially a 3/4 ton suburban will be a huge improvement over the jeep.
> 
> Mike


x3 for 3/4 ton Suburban. The weight of the 28RSS might be within the tow rating for a 1/2 ton Burb, but by the time you add tongue wt., passengers, and gear to the TV you'll be over its' GVWR. That's the limiting factor for all 1/2 ton tow vehicles. If you took your current set-up to the scales, you'd almost certainly find that you're over the GVWR for your Grand Cherokee when towing your TT.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

White Buffalo said:


> I've also heard rumors of them sticking a diesel in the Suburban. That would be a nice setup. Anyone have any info on this?


I emailed chevy at one point. they said no definate plans in near future, but maybe it would be an option in a 'couple years'.

we have a 3/4 ton 'burb as below. great with our 28 bhs in the flat lands. no probs on MN hills. will see how it does in the mountains. if I had it to do over again, would consider the 8.1. minimal decrease in gas mileage for stump pulling power.

scott


----------



## masumangan (Sep 3, 2006)

We tow a 28RSDS with a 1500 Suburban. It's slow on the ID, WA mountain passes (Fourth of July, Snoqualmine, etc) but it gets the job done eventually. I still wish I bought the Diesel 2500 Suburban I saw a few years ago, but I didn't have anything to pull at the time.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Beldar
















Outbackers! 

Glad you found us!
We tow our 28krs with a 3/4 ton Suburban, does a great job...
Happy tv hunting,


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

We have the '07 Yukon XL (Suburban re-badge, basically). We opted for the 1/2 ton with 4.10 rear axle ratio. After reviewing all of the weight ratings with this axle ratio, it appeared that the extra GVWR of the 3/4 ton was eaten up by the heavier weight of the TV. Since we use this vehicle for everyday riding around, we decided that we wanted the better gas mileage of the 1/2 ton. Unfortunately, we've been extremely disappointed with our gas mileage (non-towing), namely, 14.0 overall and 9.0 while towing pretty flat (and that's being very conscious with trying to maximize the gas mileage), despite "non-towing EPA ratings of 15.0 (city) and 20.0 (hwy).

In terms of towing our 25RSS, we've done alot of Sierra mountain towing. It does "ok," but you go pretty slowly and it's working pretty hard. You just gotta watch that transmission temperature guage on the dashboard (we hit over 200 degrees F once).

If I had to do it again, I'd get the 3/4 ton, because I'm not getting the gas mileage I hoped for. Live and learn.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Swany said:


> If you use a 3\4 ton with plenty of power, say an 8.1 liter. Oh here is one now. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...amp;hl=suburban


 I'm really surprised that's not sold yet Swany. If you'll arrange the payments for me with no money down, I'll fly out and get it next weekend.









Beldar, that's a great price on that vehicle - certainly worth your contacting him to talk about it.


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a 1/2 tom suburban with 4.10 rear end gear and it does struggle in the mountians. It will get the job done but I would also consider the 3/4 ton .. For sure get the 4.10 gears it gives you 1000 additional towing cap and only cost $100 if you get it done from factory.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Beldar,

I made the switch from a JEEP GC to a YUKON XL 3/4 ton and never looked back. 
I have the 4x4 package which reduced the tow rating to 7900 lb.

6.0 L, 3.73 gear ratio -- no problem with the 25RSS.

Good luck, have fun shopping,

Jim

P.S. Get your self a good set of McKesh Mirrors too. You will love them... McKesh Mirrors


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

You have to go 3/4 Burb! 1/2 tons just don't cut it.

But if you want the 8.1 you gotta go used. Chevy doesn't make the 8.1L any more.

You won't be sorry. If I didn't already have one, I'd be looking at the one mentioned above.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## Chad Haugen (Mar 29, 2007)

May want to look ar Ford Excursions,too. They are 3/4 ton with V-10 or deisels and may be easier to find.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

If you are looking for a diesel suburban try http://www.duramaxsuburban.com/ . I have two older diesel 6.2l subs 2x4 and 4x4 and a 6.5ltd tahoe 4x4. Plenty of torque and fuel mileage.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I will also chime in that you need more than the 1/2 ton 'Burb, but even that would be a thousand times better than the Cherokee


----------

